# What Impression Does Your Vehicle Give Your Customers?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> "Work vehicles are key to working on-site for painting contractors. New, fully-upfitted work vans are expensive, but can be well worth the investment in the long run if you can afford the upfront cost. On the other hand, if your operating budget is limited, it’s just as important to maximize a used (or your current) vehicle’s best features to get the most out of that investment." Is it Time to Upgrade Your Painting Van?


What impression does your work vehicle give your customers about you?

How important do you feel it is?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Clean and professional in appearance, without being too nice and expensive that it makes people think you might be charging too much. 

I think a nice, clean, white, lettered, work truck or van is perfect.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Clean and professional in appearance, without being too nice and expensive that it makes people think you might be charging too much.
> 
> I think a nice, clean, white, lettered, work truck or van is perfect.


Exactly,

"You are what you drive" is the impression gotten.

Well maintained, clean, neat, efficient vs banged up, rusted, dirty, cluttered vs gold appointed pimp mobile.

Who would YOU hire ?

Hell, who would you let on your PROPERTY ?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

From foreman to crew should have a service vehicle. Supervisors to Owners the bells can have whistles and the whistles can have bells.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I hate when you park a nice van in a bad neighborhood.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Things must work a little different where I live, In all of Cape Ann, which comprises of 4 towns/cities there might be six painters that have a nice company van or truck. Most of us are magnet signs if any sign at all. My truck has a huge dent in it, and paint all over the sides from when I lean into the truck to get something out of the bed. Definitely not professional looking, but looks like it is used a lot.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Mine gives the impression there is some kind of emergency. I drive an ambulance.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

An old vehicle says the contractor gets the most value out of his tools. 

It says what a handsome yet rugged man the owner is.

I drive an older van.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Mine gives the impression there is some kind of emergency. I drive an ambulance.


A paint van with sirens and lights...I could have used that today.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dont pay me and you may never be seen again?


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

I drive an gray, 04 Toyota Tundra. Not nearly the ideal professional painting vehicle, but I bought it new, paid it off years ago and keep it relatively clean and squared away. I would upgrade to a nice van ((aka rolling billboard) if I were in a position to grow right now, but my business is all referral and (thankfully) stay covered up with work most of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I want people to know I am expensive when they contact, our new site conveys that, I am clean shaven and dress nicely. I speak well and don't show up smelling like an ashtray.

I send professional proposals and leave behind professional marketing materials. My vehicles are clean, wrapped and fairly new. Compared to other peers in my market I am in rare company. 

Most painters just enforce the negative stereotype, holy pants covered in paint, driving worn out rust buckets with a magnet. Many will show up looking like they were up drinking most of the night. Most of our clients agree that we offer a great value for the level of service and workmanship they get and they tell their like minded friends that. 

All of the company culture and image I have worked hard to build is the best way of pre-qualifying. Many of my clients have made up their minds before I show up. I just have to shut up and not turn that into a no.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Ole34 said:


> Dont pay me and you may never be seen again?


Do I see a coffin back there lain:


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Ole34 said:


> Dont pay me and you may never be seen again?


That thing is slick. Ive been looking for a sprinter van. Everything I look at around here has 300000 on it or is starting to rust. Used of coarse. Don't have the $ for a new one. The sprinters are the only thing I can find that'll haul all my equipment. My ambulance is pretty big and it stays full all the time.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

In a perfect world, I'd love to have a fleet of 4-5 Nissan nv200, or Ford Transit Connects, all white, cargo, mini-vans with matching ladder racks, lettering, and specifically outfitted interiors for the crews. I'm currently seeing clean, 100k-miles used ones for around $10-11k. I might have to pick one up before the end of the year.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I don't think the vehicle needs to be new, just in good condition and clean.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> In a perfect world, I'd love to have a fleet of 4-5 Nissan nv200, or Ford Transit Connects, all white, cargo, mini-vans with matching ladder racks, lettering, and specifically outfitted interiors for the crews. I'm currently seeing clean, 100k-miles used ones for around $10-11k. I might have to pick one up before the end of the year.


Trust me, the connects are Wayyyyyyyy to small. Loved mine but had to trade it in. Got a 2014 express (chev). 6 cyl. LOVE IT!! put an rv rack on the back and bam! Not 1 storage problem since. Still waiting on lettering/logos....boss man is slackin.lol


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

lilpaintchic said:


> Trust me, the connects are Wayyyyyyyy to small. Loved mine but had to trade it in. Got a 2014 express (chev). 6 cyl. LOVE IT!! put an rv rack on the back and bam! Not 1 storage problem since. Still waiting on lettering/logos....boss man is slackin.lol


 I currently have an express 3500, and a Silverado work truck. I'm tried of 10-15 mpg. That's what has been attracting me to the smaller rigs. But you make a good point, that size does count. I haven't even looked at them too seriously yet. I'll need to size one up, before I pull the trigger.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

I did what i had to, old mini vans ,to many old vans.thankfully now i have a new cargo van. I have to tell you the better the van the better the client.At least it seems it to me


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

How we roll.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Clean, clean, and clean. Even if it's an older rig (as long as it's not an outright beater) but it's clean, it should convey the type of message you want your customers to get from seeing your work vehicle. 

I also think that overly tricked out vehicles (think big four wheel drive trucks with massive chrome wheels and tons of accessories) and ones that are wrapped so excessively as to make them virtually unreadable, can also send the wrong message. Professional, perhaps slightly understated, with well done graphics that clearly convey what you do and your contact information, hits it about dead on IMO. Oh, and did I mention, be sure it's clean?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I currently have an express 3500, and a Silverado work truck. I'm tried of 10-15 mpg. That's what has been attracting me to the smaller rigs. But you make a good point, that size does count. I haven't even looked at them too seriously yet. I'll need to size one up, before I pull the trigger.


I loved the compact size, slider on both sides and awesome mileage but I gotta have shelves. And once you put shelves in its a mess from there on. Load a pump, pressurewasher,and your drops up and ya don't even have room for paint... I hated getting rid of it but man, I'm glad we did. My new van's a 1500. Gets decent mileage.i spend half my life parked on 405 though...lol. Parking sucks if ya can't back in but eh-- nothings perfect. No more messy van though!!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I have to go through my van and remove everything, remove debris, sort stuff out, take out crap I don't need, etc. at least once a month. Shelves would be a life saver, but it's not happening with my current van. I'd love to get an actual work van, but it's just not in the books right now. I'm just glad I have tinted windows so nobody can see the chaos within.

A friend of mine once took a real estate course. They told him that when doing property management and your showing a property to a prospective renter, you should park behind the person. That way you get a chance to walk by their vehicle and take a peak inside. Idea being that a persons car in indicative of how they keep their home. Over the years I've tested this and it's pretty much bang on.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm in a hurry?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Mine gives the same impression that all painter vans give....... That guy should have stayed in school?


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

I used to drive old small pick ups. My first 3 work trucks were all built in 86. Now a drive a white 99 Ford e-250. I keep as new looking as I can. There has been a noticeable difference in customer attitude and selling of jobs since I bought it. No one cared that I rebuilt those other trucks myself. First impressions make a difference.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I drive a clean, lettered and well maintained 2008 E250 with 92k on the ticker. I try to get ten years out of my vans so I still have a little to go before I get the new Ford Transit. I also feel that clean service vehicle DOES make an impression. I also have a unlettered 2011 Silverado as a back-up. :thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I actually landed a job once because the HO saw me driving through her neighborhood and thought my truck conveyed such a good first impression that she felt we would be a good company to contact and go with. But to be honest, that's the only job I know of where that has happened.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RH said:


> I actually landed a job once because the HO saw me driving through her neighborhood and thought my truck conveyed such a good first impression that she felt we would be a good company to contact and go with. But to be honest, that's the only job I know of where that has happened.


I'm doing an estimate tomorrow where the lady saw my van and called. It happens ALL the time with me :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I drive a clean, lettered and well maintained 2008 E250 with 92k on the ticker. I try to get ten years out of my vans so I still have a little to go before I get the new Ford Transit. I also feel that clean service vehicle *DOSE* make an impression. I also have a unlettered 2011 Silverado as a back-up. :thumbsup:


:whistling2:

(so many options, so little time)


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

We trade em in right at 3 years. That usually means about 135k miles on the odometer. Enclosed trailers good for about 3 years as well, 5 max. Lights and brakes start crappin out so its easier to stay fresh. Right now:

2013 Ecoboost F150
2015 Ecotec Silverado
2016 Ram 1500 Laramie

The Ford will be getting traded out next summer. Depends on what clientele your looking for. Doesnt matter how good you are, if your rig isnt up to snuff, youll never get the job without being cheaper. It basically sets the expectations.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

straight_lines said:


> I want people to know I am expensive when they contact, our new site conveys that, I am clean shaven and dress nicely. I speak well and don't show up smelling like an ashtray.
> 
> I send professional proposals and leave behind professional marketing materials. My vehicles are clean, wrapped and fairly new. Compared to other peers in my market I am in rare company.
> 
> ...



This made me feel horrible and want to stop smoking.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I want people to know I am expensive when they contact, our new site conveys that, I am clean shaven and dress nicely. I speak well and don't show up smelling like an ashtray.
> 
> I send professional proposals and leave behind professional marketing materials. My vehicles are clean, wrapped and fairly new. Compared to other peers in my market I am in rare company.
> 
> ...


Highlighted for truth.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Our main work truck is a 94 Chevy 1500 with 185K miles. Fortunately, they don't use salt on the roads around here, so the body is still in good shape. To avoid those pesky phone calls, the truck is unlettered. We're in a similar situation to Straight Lines posted about, most of our clients have already decided that they want us to do the painting. We're meeting to iron out the details.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm doing an estimate tomorrow where the lady saw my van and called. It happens ALL the time with me :yes:


Well, they _are_ fine looking vehicles. :yes:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I park down the street when I do estimates. If they hire me, it's too late for them to back out when I return.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Cricket said:


> What impression does your work vehicle give your customers about you?


The cumbersome car seats indicate I am a doting father who cares about his kids safety as I chauffeur them to school before heading to work.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Interesting how few estimates I won when I rode a motorcycle to them.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> Interesting how few estimates I won when I rode a motorcycle to them.



Sooo true. Sadly, I gave up riding to estimates years ago, after finally realizing I was rarely getting the jobs I bid on my bike. Took me way too long to draw the correlation, but no room for a calculator on a bike.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Sooo true. Sadly, I gave up riding to estimates years ago, after finally realizing I was rarely getting the jobs I bid on my bike. Took me way too long to draw the correlation, but no room for a calculator on a bike.


Not to mention how hard it was to pedal up hills with several ladders bungeed to the handlebars.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Not to mention how hard it was to pedal up hills with several ladders bungeed to the handlebars.


With the gas-price spike/economic downturn 2009-10, there were a few here OMSs who started using freight bikes. It was odd to see them at the building supply stores loading up material. At least one guy did have a trailer that could carry extension ladders.

Yeah, those hills would be a drag.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

RH said:


> Not to mention how hard it was to pedal up hills with several ladders bungeed to the handlebars.


I walked right into that one.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Gough said:


> With the gas-price spike/economic downturn 2009-10, there were a few here OMSs who started using freight bikes. It was odd to see them at the building supply stores loading up material. At least one guy did have a trailer that could carry extension ladders.
> 
> Yeah, those hills would be a drag.


Just so we're clear, this was my last bike...pic was blurry cuz it was that fast, even when standing still.

I sold the bike nearly 6 yrs ago when I learned my wife was pregnant though. Figured I better do what I could to insure I'd be around for a while, at least until lead poisoning sets in.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> With the gas-price spike/economic downturn 2009-10, there were a few here OMSs who started using freight bikes. It was odd to see them at the building supply stores loading up material. At least one guy did have a trailer that could carry extension ladders.
> 
> Yeah, those hills would be a drag.


What a great idea, until the wind blows:












and not so divine in SF:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Usually Carly get the Oh you own a Mini, I love those cars. When I had my Jeep XJ I got a lot of complements on how covered in mud it was.

When they see the 3 trucks and trailer pull up they usually say some thing like wow you guys have a lot of stuff.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

After reading this thread yesterday, I broke down and washed my truck after work today. It wasn't all that dirty, but still...

I'm still waiting for all those people to pull up to me and hire me because the outside of my truck is clean. :no:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Just so we're clear, this was my last bike...pic was blurry cuz it was that fast, even when standing still.
> 
> I sold the bike nearly 6 yrs ago when I learned my wife was pregnant though. Figured I better do what I could to insure I'd be around for a while, at least until lead poisoning sets in.


The low VOC paints will probably get us first.

And that would be..........................wait for it..........._irony_!


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I drive a 1998 Chevy astro, by no means is it nice.... But it's not a beater. It's got a bit of rust and a few dents but it's usually clean and white. I feel as painter we should be driving white cargo vans.

Next van which I will be purchasing will be a Ford e250 2005 and up, no rear windows, must have no rust or dents... That's when I will get it wrapped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

SemiproJohn said:


> After reading this thread yesterday, I broke down and washed my truck after work today. It wasn't all that dirty, but still...
> 
> I'm still waiting for all those people to pull up to me and hire me because the outside of my truck is clean. :no:


Hope the cap is off your pen and it's clicked into the "write" position cause any minute now.... :yes:


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Does everyone's van wreak of turpentine?

I've had to put on the respirator to get through the nightly commute a time or two in the past.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> Does everyone's van wreak of turpentine?
> 
> I've had to put on the respirator to get through the nightly commute a time or two in the past.


Careful, driving with a respirator on could cause you to have a reek.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

'97 White Food Freestar. Little to zero damage on it, some cracks in the windshield. It says small but organized....I think. 

No lettering, I found it was more headaches than it's worth, and now that I'm doing insurance restoration work they prefer I don't have that stuff as well.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> Does everyone's van wreak of turpentine?
> 
> I've had to put on the respirator to get through the nightly commute a time or two in the past.


I'm assuming you're using "turpentine" generically and you're actually talking about mineral spirits. It's been at least 30 years since we used actual turps.

The back of my truck smells more of chainsaw fuel. Going to a shop in the woods can be interesting, especially after a windstorm.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Tipping over a leaky gas can in the van is the worst.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Anybody else tie the smelly solvent rags to the back of the ladders to dry? They're my little flags sometimes. I just slice a hole in it and shove the other end around a rung and through the hole. I can't stand em in side....makes me sick to my stomach and gives me a headache.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

SemiproJohn said:


> After reading this thread yesterday, I broke down and washed my truck after work today. It wasn't all that dirty, but still...
> 
> I'm still waiting for all those people to pull up to me and hire me because the outside of my truck is clean. :no:


Funny, I did the same thing(washed my Jeep) and I am also still waiting.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Funny, I did the same thing(washed my Jeep) and I am also still waiting.


I don't think I've washed any vehicle I've owned.

My van looked great for the first year. Then I realized the lot I bought it off of did some crappy bondo work and gave it a decent paint job. Then the road salt started doing it's thing. Now the bottoms of the side doors and rear door are starting to rust out.

Looking for a good cargo van. There's one for sale in town that used to be owned by a plumber. Not a bit of rust, great shelving setup inside. A friend of mine knows the plumber and said he always kept every vehicle he owned in top notch shape. Sadly, the lot is just asking too much for it and it needs a new head gasket, which I found out isn't expensive for the parts but the labour is gonna be massive.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I don't think I've washed any vehicle I've owned.
> 
> My van looked great for the first year. Then I realized the lot I bought it off of did some crappy bondo work and gave it a decent paint job. Then the road salt started doing it's thing. Now the bottoms of the side doors and rear door are starting to rust out.
> 
> Looking for a good cargo van. There's one for sale in town that used to be owned by a plumber. Not a bit of rust, great shelving setup inside. A friend of mine knows the plumber and said he always kept every vehicle he owned in top notch shape. Sadly, the lot is just asking too much for it and it needs a new head gasket, which I found out isn't expensive for the parts but the labour is gonna be massive.


Come back to the west coat. You can get a van like mine for $2500.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> Come back to the west coat. You can get a van like mine for $2500.


Ha, had enough of the wet coast to last me a lifetime. Loved it out there, but moved back here to be closer to family and buy a house for less than a million bucks. Our plan is pretty much to never move again.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I don't think I've washed any vehicle I've owned.
> 
> My van looked great for the first year. Then I realized the lot I bought it off of did some crappy bondo work and gave it a decent paint job. Then the road salt started doing it's thing. Now the bottoms of the side doors and rear door are starting to rust out.
> 
> Looking for a good cargo van. There's one for sale in town that used to be owned by a plumber. Not a bit of rust, great shelving setup inside. A friend of mine knows the plumber and said he always kept every vehicle he owned in top notch shape. Sadly, the lot is just asking too much for it and it needs a new head gasket, which I found out isn't expensive for the parts but the labour is gonna be massive.


Head gasket ain't such a technically difficult job, it's getting AT it that is labor intensive. And THEN making sure there was no warpage that caused the gasket leak OR resulted from the blown gasket.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> Head gasket ain't such a technically difficult job, it's getting AT it that is labor intensive. And THEN making sure there was no warpage that caused the gasket leak OR resulted from the blown gasket.


Yep, I googled it when I heard what was wrong with it. Like you said, the parts are cheap but it takes hours to get at the stupid thing. I asked our mechanic who knows the vehicle roughly how much it would cost. He basically said 'roughly what the van is worth'. He's a very honest guy and has never, ever let us down.

My grade 9 auto shop skills have worn off over the years, but I'm pretty good at figuring things out on my own. I just think this is not something I want to get into as a known problem when I'm buying a van. On top of that they're selling it as is, so if there's other problems needed to safety the thing that just bumps up the price to way more than what it's worth.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yah, don't buy "as is" unless you're looking for a hobby. :thumbup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Yah, don't buy "as is" unless you're looking for a hobby. :thumbup:


And follow Tom and Ray's rule of thumb for buying a used vehicle if you're going to work on it yourself: if you open the hood and can't see the ground, don't buy it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I was just listening to Car Talk today, and one bit of advice was to check the radio channel settings to determine the state of the vehicle, when buying a used car. 

In other words, (not exact content) heavy rock channel would indicate a worn out tranny, talk radio would indicate long bouts of stop and go traffic, and smooth rock, jazz, or opera, would indicate a well broken in engine with healthy freeway miles. Of course rap music would indicate a possible plugged bullet hole in the engine block.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I was just listening to Car Talk today, and one bit of advice was to check the radio channel settings to determine the state of the vehicle, when buying a used car.
> 
> In other words, (not exact content) heavy rock channel would indicate a worn out tranny, talk radio would indicate long bouts of stop and go traffic, and smooth rock, jazz, or opera, would indicate a well broken in engine with healthy freeway miles. Of course rap music would indicate a possible plugged bullet hole in the engine block.


I know this is taking us even farther off topic, but speaking of bullet holes...

One of the special joys of parenthood: when your son calls you at 10PM on a Saturday night (1AM where he lives) to let you know that the driver's door on his Subaru Legacy will actually stop a 9mm round fired from a few feet away. 

The real take-home lesson is to look at the crime-stats map before renting a place online in an unfamiliar city.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Gough said:


> I know this is taking us even farther off topic, but speaking of bullet holes...
> 
> One of the special joys of parenthood: when your son calls you at 10PM on a Saturday night (1AM where he lives) to let you know that the driver's door on his Subaru Legacy will actually stop a 9mm round fired from a few feet away.
> 
> The real take-home lesson is to look at the crime-stats map before renting a place online in an unfamiliar city.


That's renting 101 ... drive by morning, mid-day, night & LATE NIGHT

learned that the hard way ... looked at it during the day ... birds singing, kids playing everything happy ... happy ... happy

till night fall 


.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> I know this is taking us even farther off topic, but speaking of bullet holes...
> 
> One of the special joys of parenthood: when your son calls you at 10PM on a Saturday night (1AM where he lives) to let you know that the driver's door on his Subaru Legacy will actually stop a 9mm round fired from a few feet away.
> 
> The real take-home lesson is to look at the crime-stats map before renting a place online in an unfamiliar city.


Ya know, I've always heard that Colfax was a dangerous place. :yes: :whistling2:


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's our 2 work vehicles. Sorry for the blurring, this interweb place gets strange sometimes. Boss man gets the Titan


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

MIZZOU said:


> View attachment 62970
> 
> 
> View attachment 62978
> ...


I run things the same way. The lettered van in my previous post is our main rig for running jobs. I use the pickup mostly for personal use, but also to do smaller projects while the van is on the main job. 

I also think its a cool looking truck without being over the top. :thumbup:


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Anyone opt for 4WD or AWD and find it completely unnecessary, and end up regretting the extra initial expense, added maintenance costs, and hit to MPG?

Or the opposite, anyone opt for 2WD and regret not having power at both ends?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> Anyone opt for 4WD or AWD and find it completely unnecessary, and end up regretting the extra initial expense, added maintenance costs, and hit to MPG?
> 
> Or the opposite, anyone opt for 2WD and regret not having power at both ends?


I'm in Chicago and my primary vehicle is a Ford E250 van. It's usually loaded up pretty well and I rarely have problems getting around. You just gave to know how to drive in Chicago winters IMHO. I'll get stuck occasionally, but I've always been able to rock it out without having to ask for a push, or call for a tow. 

Of course having the 4WD on the pickup makes driving easier and a bit less stressful. I've never regretted the extra expense on ANY of my 4WD's I've ever owned.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Gough said:


> I'm assuming you're using "turpentine" generically and you're actually talking about mineral spirits. It's been at least 30 years since we used actual turps.
> 
> The back of my truck smells more of chainsaw fuel. Going to a shop in the woods can be interesting, especially after a windstorm.


Wot u gots against pure gum spirits?

U buck dem wind felled trees an take'em home for da stove?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> Anyone opt for 4WD or AWD and find it completely unnecessary, and end up regretting the extra initial expense, added maintenance costs, and hit to MPG?
> 
> Or the opposite, anyone opt for 2WD and regret not having power at both ends?


Never regretted 4WD/AWD. We used to have enough trouble with 2WD around here in the winter. I did get really fast at chaining up, but that got old.

When you live in hill country and the town decides to save money by not plowing until you have 4 inches of snow, 4WD makes a big difference. Not to mention that the road to the new shop requires 4WD year round.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Ya know, I've always heard that Colfax was a dangerous place. :yes: :whistling2:


It's mainly a speed trap.

Durham, NC, on the other hand....Dr. Gough II had to rent a place long distance, turned out to be right on the edge of gang territory


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Gough said:


> Never regretted 4WD/AWD. We used to have enough trouble with 2WD around here in the winter. I did get really fast at chaining up, but that got old.
> 
> When you live in hill country and the town decides to save money by not plowing until you have 4 inches of snow, 4WD makes a big difference. *Not to mention that the road to the new shop requires 4WD year round.*


That doesn't sound like a _road_ to me!

Sounds more like a backwater unmaintained two track.

(Also sounds idyllic.)


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Gough said:


> Never regretted 4WD/AWD. We used to have enough trouble with 2WD around here in the winter. I did get really fast at chaining up, but that got old.
> 
> *When you live in hill country and the town decides to save money by not plowing until you have 4 inches of snow, 4WD makes a big difference. Not to mention that the road to the new shop requires 4WD year round.*


I would say you must deal with a lot of deep mud but you always comment about being on the dry side of the region. So it must be a lot of loose gravel on steep grades?

I bet low range torque can be just as important as 4WD in the slow situations where momentum can't carry you through safely.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> That doesn't sound like a _road_ to me!
> 
> Sounds more like a backwater unmaintained two track.
> 
> (Also sounds idyllic.)


It's generally pretty nice, until that day when you're partway through the first steep uphill hairpin and it's suddenly obvious that you're not going to make it.

EDIT: to answer your later question, yes. Loose gravel, steep hills, sharp turns.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I run things the same way. The lettered van in my previous post is our main rig for running jobs. I use the pickup mostly for personal use, but also to do smaller projects while the van is on the main job.
> 
> I also think its a cool looking truck without being over the top. :thumbup:



Love those wheels, very sharp looking 👍 wrangler tires?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I was just listening to Car Talk today, and one bit of advice was to check the radio channel settings to determine the state of the vehicle, when buying a used car.
> 
> In other words, (not exact content) heavy rock channel would indicate a worn out tranny, talk radio would indicate long bouts of stop and go traffic, and smooth rock, jazz, or opera, would indicate a well broken in engine with healthy freeway miles. Of course rap music would indicate a possible plugged bullet hole in the engine block.


You forgot country western. That used pickup truck you buy may be in great shape but within a week of getting it you'll find it keyed by a psycho ex-girlfriend.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Just bought a 2014 Ford E250 cargo van. Thinking of buying another one to replace some vans, hate it that Ford is doing away with this model.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

AWD is even necessary in civilization. I remember and intersection with a slight incline on a slightly frosty morning. The light went green and the Jeep Cherokee in front of me just sat there spinning wheels, my Subaru pulled out and went by him no sweat. "Power to the wheels that grip" is not just a slogan

And don't even talk to me about my POS Caravan. It was dangerous with simply wet roads at an uphill intersection.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I run things the same way. The lettered van in my previous post is our main rig for running jobs. I use the pickup mostly for personal use, but also to do smaller projects while the van is on the main job. I also think its a cool looking truck without being over the top. :thumbup:


 Nobody will bat an eye at a $60k truck, but pull up to a bid in a $50k BMW, Mercedes, etc. and your definitely too expensive.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Gough said:


> It's mainly a speed trap. Durham, NC, on the other hand....Dr. Gough II had to rent a place long distance, turned out to be right on the edge of gang territory


 I predict mayhem out there next weekend, especially if Stanford loses.


----------



## StrokerAce (Aug 19, 2015)

CApainter said:


> I hate when you park a nice van in a bad neighborhood.


Hey! People don't need any more bright ideas!:icon_evil:


----------



## allaboutfun (Apr 2, 2015)

Talk about image.....Why work in the first place? Took this at the drive thru a while back. Look closely.








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Welfare? "In your face" has been part the "New American" diaspora for some time now.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Welfare? "In your face" has been part the "New American" diaspora for some time now.


I saw that word and thought maybe it had to do with biology or something. 

I was wrong, but I wasn't too far off.


----------



## Jasonthep8nter (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine says nothing... which is the way I like it.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

That I do in fact paint for a living.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> I saw that word and thought maybe it had to do with biology or something.
> 
> I was wrong, but I wasn't too far off.


I only used it because I heard it used several times on NPR. I thought it would make me appear all smart and stuff, but I don't think it helped.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I only used it because I heard it used several times on NPR. I thought it would make me appear all smart and stuff, but I don't think it helped.


Never quote NPR, they have word of the day calendars they use in their daily broadcasts, and they themselves have to Google the meaning.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> Never quote NPR, they have word of the day calendars they use in their daily broadcasts, and they themselves have to Google the meaning.


Think you just outed Gough - not only is he a plagiarist but he apparently also listens to NPR. One *more* strike and...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN that NPR, it actually educates people.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

daArch said:


> DAMN that NPR, it actually educates people.


Let's see, schedule a nonexistent hour each day reading the newspaper or turn on the radio in the background anytime while I'm doing something else...

Can you guess how I get my news?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Time to get a bigger van.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Time to get a bigger van.


Nice and colorful, yet still simple :thumbup:

(now I know what to look for  )


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> Let's see, schedule a nonexistent hour each day reading the newspaper or turn on the radio in the background anytime while I'm doing something else...
> 
> Can you guess how I get my news?


When I was addicted to newspapers, it took longer than an hour. But you do get so much more depth to the stories that the damn radio sound bytes.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

My only gripe is how all the guests begin to describe the reason they are on the show with "so".

NPR: Tell us about your "..."

Guest: So, what it is...


That and you can hear their tongues click over the air...back up from the mic, thanks.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

WisePainter said:


> My only gripe is how all the guests begin to describe the reason they are on the show with "so".
> 
> NPR: Tell us about your "..."
> 
> ...



Yes. And when they get a guest who's a heavy mouth breather, or some cat with a nose whistle upon every exhale, I swear the sound guy turns their microphones up a tick or two.


----------

